

MarkedUp launches to bring premium app analytics to Windows 8 and WP8 developers - Aaronontheweb
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/19/markedup-launches-to-bring-app-analytics-to-windows-8-and-wp8-developers/

======
cenkayberkin
Excellent app, keep up the good work!

------
Krae11
Great product!

